#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια λειτουργίας παρασκευαστηρίου επεξεργασίας κρεάτων, εντός καταστημάτων λιανικής πώλησης κρεάτων

## advice4u

*ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΚΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑΣ* 

*Αίτηση**Βεβαίωση άσκησης επαγγέλματος κρεοπώλη* *Άδεια λειτουργίας κρεοπωλείου**Κάτοψη του όλου καταστήματος και του  παρακειμένου χώρου, όπου γίνεται η επεξεργασία κρεάτων που πρέπει να έχει :* 
*Α. Δυο πάγκους  επεξεργασίας  κρέατος*
*Β. 2 ερμάρια*
*Γ. Ποδοκίνητο νιπτήρα*
*Δ. Αποστείρωση*
*Η κάτοψη πρέπει να υπογράφεται από τον μηχανικό και να δηλώνεται ότι ο χώρος είναι Κυρίας χρήσης ,προοριζόμενος για κατάστημα .*

Σε συνέχεια του Ν. 4254/ 2014 (Υποπαράγραφος ΣΤ.9, ΦΕΚ 85 Τ΄Α) εκδόθηκε  η Υ.Α . 464/92592/ 2014 (ΦΕΚ 2111, Τ΄Β) *(Ρύθμιση θεμάτων λειτουργίας παρασκευαστηρίου καταστημάτων λιανικής πώλησης κρεάτων)*
*Σύμφωνα με αυτήν οι κάτοχοι αδειών λιανικής διάθεσης τροφίμων  και ποτών (κρεοπωλεία) μπορούν εφόσον επιθυμούν να προβούν στην  δημιουργία παρασκευαστηρίου εντός του καταστήματός τους* και καταχώρησης αυτού από την Δ/νση Κτηνιατρικής της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας που ανήκουν.
Έτσι  πλέον μπορούν:
Να παράγουν παρασκευάσματα κρέατος [όπως αυτά ορίζονται στην Ομάδα Β του  Παραρτήματος 1 της ΥΑ 260/2013, ΦΕΚ 525 Τ΄Β, 28/02/2014 (δηλαδή όχι  μόνο παραδοσιακά παρασκευάσματα που όριζε η προγενέστερη ΥΑ 306272/ 2008  όπως λουκάνικα, μπιφτέκια, σουτζουκάκια, σουβλάκια, σνίτσελ, κοκορέτσι,  ρολά αλλά και γύρο, γαρδούμπα, μπριζολάκια, μπιφτέκι, κεφτεδάκι,  κεμπάπ, ντονέρ, κοτομπουκιές, μορφοποιημένο στήθος κοτόπουλο,  μορφοποιημένο στήθος σνίτσελ κλπ.)].
*Για την λειτουργία αυτών των παρασκευαστηρίων πρέπει να υπάρχει  σαφής διαχωρισμός των εργασιών αυτών από τις εργασίες προετοιμασίας ή  συσκευασίας που πραγματοποιούνται στον χώρο της λιανικής διάθεσης*.
* Ο διαχωρισμός αυτός μπορεί να είναι μόνιμος ή προσωρινός χωροταξικός ή να πραγματοποιείται και χρονικός διαχωρισμός*  υπό την επιφύλαξη των υγειονομικών διατάξεων και των διατάξεων για την  υγιεινή και την ασφάλεια των τροφίμων και των καταναλωτών .
έτσι πλέον δεν υφίσταται η υποχρέωση ύπαρξης μόνιμου χωρίσματος ή  επικοινωνίας των δύο χώρων μεταξύ τους με κάποια πόρτα που προβλεπόταν  στην ΥΑ 306272/ 2008, ΦΕΚ 1483 Τ΄Β.

Τα παρασκευάσματα κρέατος επιτρέπεται να πωλούνται πλέον εντός του Δήμου  ή και ακόμα όμορου Δήμου στον οποίο βρίσκεται το παρασκευαστήριο  κρεοπωλείου και όχι εντός του Νομού που προέβλεπε η ΥΑ 306272/ 2008  καθώς επίσης δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η απαγόρευση σχετικά με την χονδρική  πώληση όπως επίσης προβλεπόταν.
Η ημερήσια παραγόμενη ποσότητα των προαναφερομένων παρασκευασμάτων δεν  πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 30% της ποσότητας του κρέατος που διακινεί  ημερησίως το κρεοπωλείο και σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει  τα 100 κιλά. Κατ’ εξαίρεση, δέκα (10) ημέρες πριν και δέκα (10) ημέρες  μετά την ημερομηνία των Χριστουγέννων και του Πάσχα, η ημερήσια  παραγόμενη ποσότητα παρασκευασμάτων επιτρέπεται να ανέλθει στο 60% της  ποσότητας του κρέατος που διακινεί ημερησίως το κρεοπωλείο και σε κάθε  περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 200 κιλά.
*Η Υ.Α. αναφέρει ότι δεν επιτρέπεται η κατάψυξη των παραγόμενων στο παρασκευαστήριο κρεοπωλείου προϊόν*των   ( ενώ η προγενέστερη (ΥΑ 306272/ 2008) απαγόρευε τόσο την θερμική  επεξεργασία όσο και την κατάψυξη των παραπάνω προϊόντων) . 
Η αδειοδότηση αυτών θα γίνεται από τις αρμόδιες κατά περίπτωση  υπηρεσίες. Επισημαίνουμε τα παραπάνω γιατί πλέον μπορεί να συνυπάρχει  μια μικτή δραστηριότητα Επιχείρησης Λιανικής Διάθεσης τροφίμων  (κρεοπωλείο) με επιχείρηση Μαζικής Εστίασης Πρόχειρου ή/ και Πλήρους  Γεύματος.
 έτσι οι  επιχειρηματίες που ασκούν την δραστηριότητα του κρεοπωλείου  μπορούν να δραστηριοποιηθούν στην παρασκευή των παρασκευασμάτων κρέατος  αλλά παράλληλα και στην θερμική επεξεργασία με σκοπό την άμεση διάθεση  αυτών στο καταναλωτικό τους κοινό.
 Έτσι αφού λάβουν έγκριση από την αρμόδια Δ/νση Κτηνιατρικής σύμφωνα με  τα παραπάνω, μπορούν να προβούν στην προσθήκη Δραστηριότητας στον Δήμο  με την σύμφωνη γνώμη της Υγειονομικής Υπηρεσίας [βάσει της §3 της  ΔΙΑΔΠ/Φ.Α.2.1/31600, ΦΕΚ 3106/ 09-12-2013 και της Εγκυκλίου Υ1γ/ Γ.Π/  οικ. 32485/ 14-04-2014 (§ II) του Υπουργείου Υγείας] ώστε να κατέχουν  μικτή άδεια για το σύνολο των δραστηριοτήτων που επιθυμούν να ασκήσουν  σύμφωνα πάντα με τους όρους και προϋποθέσεις που αναφέρει και η  Υγειονομική Διάταξη Υ1γ/Γ.Π/οικ. 96967 ΦΕΚ 2718/ 08-10-2012.
Σε περίπτωση που ο χώρος είναι ενιαίος με το υπόλοιπο κρεοπωλείο ,  κατατίθεται υπεύθυνη δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη ότι η παράγωγη στον χώρο *επεξεργασίες κρεάτων  , θα γίνεται σε χρόνο εκτός του ωραρίου λειτουργίας του κρεοπωλείου.
*

----------

